# hi can anyone help



## fivestar (Sep 27, 2008)

hi i was wondering if any one could help as i'm confused 
i'm 19 and wanting to move to the usa but cant seem to figure out what visa to get because they all seem to require me to have a job over there.
And i cant seem to find any usefull sites i'm willing to take any job i,ve got my school qualifications but my trade is a carpet fitter
any help or advise is welcome thank you


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

fivestar said:


> hi i was wondering if any one could help as i'm confused
> i'm 19 and wanting to move to the usa but cant seem to figure out what visa to get because they all seem to require me to have a job over there.
> And i cant seem to find any usefull sites i'm willing to take any job i,ve got my school qualifications but my trade is a carpet fitter
> any help or advise is welcome thank you


Think of the most difficult thing you can, then triple it and you've got some idea of what you're up against. I can tell you now that neither your school qualifications nor your current profession are going to get you here on a "work" visa.

That leaves money (it starts at around $250k and up), familial connections, or possibly the diversity visa (if you weren't born in England, Scotland, Wales or a whole host of other ineligible countries). Beyond that, there's little hope.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The question really isn't the type of visa as much as it is whether you can get any type of visa that will allow you work.

To get a work visa, you must have a skill that we lack in the US, because otherwise you would be taking a job that an American or someone with permanent residency can fill. We have plenty of carpet fitters, and with the economy the way it is, I imaging a great many of them are out of work right now.

If you are serious about moving to the US, get a degree, preferably a PhD, in a technical field, get several year's experience, and then try to find someone to sponsor you for a work permit.

A more viable option, if you have the money, would be to come to the US to get an undergraduate or preferably a graduate gree in a technical field.

I just wanted to reiinforce what Bev said. Sometimes people have a hard time accepting the situation, so multiple voices help.

It isn't going to happen.


----------

